# PAR values for Odyssea 36" 2x39W T5HO



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I added this light to the T5HO light chart on http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368 It is a good surprise! A much better light than either the FishNeedIt or Coralife T5HO light, about the same as the 2 bulb Hagen Glo, but a lot cheaper to buy.

Can we get a photo of the light, showing the bulbs and reflector, with the light off, so we can see what kind a reflector the light has?


----------



## JairunCaloth (Aug 7, 2012)

I have the 48" on the way and I have a couple of questions. Can we assume the PAR values will be similar or the same for my fixture? What bulbs did you use in your measurements? Will different color temperature bulbs affect the PAR values? Thanks for getting PAR values for this light, I've been a little worried I went with something insufficient.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks pandamonium for doing those PAR readings. And to Hoppy for updating the chart. 

It really does benefit everyone.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

yes thanks a lot wish we had par values for all lights.. i'm also considering getting the odyssea 48" because of the price but the reflectors arent that good found what other people have said so i am looking for other 48" 2x54w lights for my 72 bowfront.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> I added this light to the T5HO light chart on http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368 It is a good surprise! A much better light than either the FishNeedIt or Coralife T5HO light, about the same as the 2 bulb Hagen Glo, but a lot cheaper to buy.
> 
> Can we get a photo of the light, showing the bulbs and reflector, with the light off, so we can see what kind a reflector the light has?


Thanks for updating it Hoppy  I will post a pic as soon as I can. I'm packing to head back to school soon so maybe tonight I can grab a pic. The reflector is not amazing but I would think it falls under fair. 



JairunCaloth said:


> I have the 48" on the way and I have a couple of questions. Can we assume the PAR values will be similar or the same for my fixture? What bulbs did you use in your measurements? Will different color temperature bulbs affect the PAR values? Thanks for getting PAR values for this light, I've been a little worried I went with something insufficient.


I can't answer your first question but the bulbs I used were Odyssea T5HO bulbs, 6700K and 10000K. Comes with the fixture. I'm not sure temperature affects PAR values but there is a thread out there that explains that. I believe in the sticky. 



sowNreap said:


> Thanks pandamonium for doing those PAR readings. And to Hoppy for updating the chart.
> 
> It really does benefit everyone.


You're welcome  I hope this can be my contribution back to this forum 



II Knucklez II said:


> yes thanks a lot wish we had par values for all lights.. i'm also considering getting the odyssea 48" because of the price but the reflectors arent that good found what other people have said so i am looking for other 48" 2x54w lights for my 72 bowfront.


The reflectors don't seem to be amazing but I will post a picture and I guess you guys can figure that out tonight. I believe it falls under fair though, in Hoppy's lighting sticky.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It seems pretty obvious that this light actually has a 54 watt per bulb ballast, unlike some of the other cheap T5HO lights. The fact that it doesn't give as much light as a Tek light isn't bad news, but good news. It makes the light much easier to use on planted tanks, instead of reef tanks.

I expect that 48 inch long Odyssea lights would give very nearly the same PAR as this 36 inch one does. It might give a little more at big distances from the light, but not with it sitting right on top of a 24 inch high tank.


----------



## JairunCaloth (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome, thanks guys! It seems that this light is a pretty good deal after all.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

For the price, I thought it was a good deal. Their customer service has improved a lot apparently as well so it puts them on the radar  Now I am going to test PAR in my tank...see how much the frogbit blocks out.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this on a 40B?
Also is it 10.5 from the bottom of the tank to the light or is the light hanging 10.5" off the rim?


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

This is on a 40Breeder and measures were done in the air. 10.5 inches from bulb to floor.


----------



## shd17 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> It seems pretty obvious that this light actually has a 54 watt per bulb ballast, unlike some of the other cheap T5HO lights. The fact that it doesn't give as much light as a Tek light isn't bad news, but good news. It makes the light much easier to use on planted tanks, instead of reef tanks.
> 
> I expect that 48 inch long Odyssea lights would give very nearly the same PAR as this 36 inch one does. It might give a little more at big distances from the light, but not with it sitting right on top of a 24 inch high tank.


 I have the 48" older version with the internal ballasts and actually replaced the ballast with this model GE254MVPS90-F T5 Fluorescent Ballast. How much of an improvement (or lack therefore) do you think this makes?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

shd17 said:


> I have the 48" older version with the internal ballasts and actually replaced the ballast with this model GE254MVPS90-F T5 Fluorescent Ballast. How much of an improvement (or lack therefore) do you think this makes?


It depends on whether that version of the light had a good or poor ballast to start with. Without PAR measurements on the original I don't know how anyone could tell what the improvement, if any, would be. My guess is that the light is now comparable to the 36 inch version that pandamonium tested.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome. I guess having this sit on top of my tank is a little too much lighting, eh?

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------

